# Commercial with Rubik's head



## Ron (Aug 8, 2010)

http://www.neatorama.com/2010/08/06...feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Neatorama+(Neatorama)


----------



## Edward (Aug 8, 2010)

I think weird looks would be the least of what he would be getting. O-O
inb4mediathread


----------



## ariasamie (Aug 8, 2010)

disgusting


----------



## irontwig (Aug 8, 2010)

Why does he have skin on the inside?


----------



## angelu1125 (Aug 8, 2010)

reminds me of a mushroom for some reason...


----------



## Ewks (Aug 8, 2010)

irontwig said:


> Why does he have skin on the inside?



Because he would get nasty infections all the time (and would probably die from them) if he didn't.


----------



## Enter (Aug 9, 2010)

so cool


----------



## DT546 (Aug 9, 2010)

that is so awesome, i want to know how they did that


----------



## ukrcuber (Aug 9, 2010)

hey that was lucky scramble!


----------



## Samania (Aug 9, 2010)

I WANT ONE.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol 3x3x2 shape.


----------



## Dene (Aug 9, 2010)

that is gross.


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 9, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Lol 3x3x2 shape.



Actually it's a 2x2x3.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it's creepy and wish I hadn't seen it, I'll probably have nightmares!!


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 10, 2010)

i wonder how hard recognition is.


----------



## PeterNewton (Aug 10, 2010)

i love how he played with his beard/hair like he was thinking.
on another note, isn't there a thread dedicated to "recent sightings of the cube in media" or something like that? a mod should merge this thread in.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 10, 2010)

I thought the solved state looked a lot grosser than the scrambled state.


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 10, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> I thought the solved state looked a lot grosser than the scrambled state.



I lol'd.


----------



## Edward (Aug 10, 2010)

notWCA is a pretty cool guy. eh posts spam about nato and wca and doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## Dane man (Aug 10, 2010)

That was twisted in the head (in more than one way).


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 13, 2010)

he looks like the malt liquor guy...


----------



## Gavin (Aug 13, 2010)

That is one of the weirder commercials I have seen. Close to the Evian commercial with the roller skating/breakdancing babies.


----------



## Plaincow (Aug 13, 2010)

really cool wish i knew how to do soemthing like that.


----------



## moka (Aug 13, 2010)

no way it's freakin' scary!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 13, 2010)

The bone crunching sound effects whenever he turned his head were disgusting.


----------

